# room upgrade



## zapata44

Hi,

What would be the correct translation of "room upgrade" in italian. How do I trasnlate also "to upgrade a hotel room"?

Many thanks.


----------



## evrix

rimodernare or ammodernare una camera ? But I'm not quite sure


----------



## nunu7te

Does it refer to moving clients from a room to a better one(a "suite" for example)?


----------



## lucyemma

Yep - how would you express that in Italian?

ad esempio:
"How much does it cost to upgrade to a suite?"


----------



## efano

lucyemma said:


> "How much does it cost to upgrade to a suite?"



Io direi semplicemente: 
"Quanto cosa passare a una suite?"

A livello generale, forse, si può dire "innalzare il livello di una/della camera"


----------



## nunu7te

In albergo ho sentito dire proprio "fare l'upgrade della camera".


----------



## ricercando

You can translate with "salire di livello".
But now it is so "in" use in Italian the word "upgrade" to indicate it.


----------



## danalto

Hi, all! Ho letto il Thread, ma sinceramente non tradurre *upgrade *nella mia frase mi risulta stranuccio, anche se si usa (ho fatto un giretto in Rete).
Il receptionist scopre che una giovane coppia è in luna di miele, e dice:

CLERK
*I'm gonna give you an upgrade*. For the price of the room, you can have the suite. Our compliments.
IMPIEGATO
*Vi cambierò la stanza*, per lo stesso prezzo potrete avere la suite, omaggio dell'albergo/hotel.

How is it?


----------



## Lorena1970

"upgrade" negli alberghi si usa normalmente..."_*Vi faccio l'upgrade: per lo stesso prezzo............*._"non ti piace proprio eh?
In genere c'è una nota di orgoglio e allo stesso tempo di riguardo quando ti dicono così, che l'espressione "Vi cambierò la stanza..." non trasmette...


----------



## danalto

Lorena1970 said:


> "upgrade" negli alberghi si usa normalmente..."_*Vi faccio l'upgrade: per lo stesso prezzo............*._"non ti piace proprio eh?
> In genere c'è una nota di orgoglio e allo stesso tempo di riguardo quando ti dicono così, che l'espressione "Vi cambierò la stanza..." non trasmette...


Sinceramente non mi piace... ora la provo, però! Grazie, baby!


----------



## Skin

_"Vi darò una camera di livello superiore"_ trasmette il senso di miglioramento, ma è troppo lunga, vero Dana?


----------



## danalto

Skin said:


> _"Vi darò una camera di livello superiore"_ trasmette il senso di miglioramento, ma è troppo lunga, vero Dana?


Ora provo entrambe! Grazie anche a te, Skin!


----------



## Fooler

Lorena1970 said:


> "upgrade" negli alberghi si usa normalmente..."_*Vi faccio l'upgrade: per lo stesso prezzo............*._"



Questa è la traduzione pià adatta perché si usa dire _upgrade_ nel senso di "assegnare una camera di categoria superiore" a quella pagata e pertanto allo stesso prezzo.

Lavoro in Hotel.


----------



## london calling

Fooler said:


> Questa è la traduzione pià adatta perché si usa dire _upgrade_ nel senso di "assegnare una camera di categoria superiore" a quella pagata e pertanto allo stesso prezzo.
> 
> Lavoro in Hotel.


Non  metto in dubbio che si dica, anzi....ma che orrore! Parlate come mangiate, vi prego!

Pensate che io, che sono inglese, non lo direi MAI (in italiano)......


----------



## Fooler

LC non capisco la tua replica....non si dice in italiano o non si dice in inglese ? Se non si dice in italiano.......beh non è un orrore, si dice così nel mio lavoro.... mangiamo in Italia dopo tutto  ...senza offesa


----------



## Lorena1970

In un hotel non direbbero MAI "vi cambio la stanza" se l'intenzione è l'upgrade. Sarebbe svilente e poco chiaro. Bello o brutto che sia, esistono dei termini stranieri che entrano nel lessico specifico di alcune attività e non possono essere tradotti. Vedi "manager" (non è probabimente l'esempio migliore), "souvenir" e altri che non mi vengono in mente, tra i quali anche l'usatissimo "computer". Se fa schifo dire "vi faccio l'upgrade" perché non fa altrettanto schifo dire "vado a comperare un computer"...??? (London, non volermene ma qui dissento dalla tua opinione )


----------



## london calling

Fooler said:


> LC non capisco la tua replica....non si dice in italiano o non si dice in inglese ? Se non si dice in italiano.......beh non è un orrore, si dice così nel mio lavoro.... mangiamo in Italia dopo tutto  ...senza offesa



Lo so che si dice anche in italiano (e non solo nel tuo contesto lavorativo: io sono nel settore dell'ingegneria ferroviaria e si dice anche da noi, ma da me non lo sentiranno mai se non sto parlando in inglese). Perché utilizzare parole straniere quando non ce n'è bisogno (e per giunta spesso con una pronuncia inglese da far venire i brividi, non che i madrelingua inglesi facciano di meglio con la lingua italiana!)._ Parlate come mangiate_ è un invito a rispettare la vostra bellissima lingua, l'italiano, e a non cercare di "scimmiottare" noi anglofoni.. Ammetto l'utilizzo di una lingua straniera solo quando per dire la stessa cosa in italiano ci vorrebbe un giro di parole che non finisce più.....

Difendete la vostra lingua ragazzi!


----------



## Fooler

Ah ecco appunto, pertanto e personalmente, userei raramente dire _upgrade_ (e per me l'orrore sarebbe questo e non il dire "assegnare una camera di categoria superiore") davanti a dei clienti che magari d'inglese non sanno nulla. Userei la mia formula.


----------



## london calling

Fooler said:


> Ah ecco appunto, pertanto e personalmente, userei raramente dire _upgrade_ (e per me l'orrore sarebbe questo e non il dire "assegnare una camera di categoria superiore") davanti a dei clienti che magari d'inglese non sanno nulla. Userei la mia formula.


E la tua formula qual è? Dai, così impariamo qualcosa da uno del settore: meglio di te, chi c'è?.


----------



## Fooler

La mia formula è quella che ho scritto......_Per lo stesso prezzo le posso assegnare una camera di categoria superiore_"

Lorena ha usato _*Vi faccio l'upgrade: per lo stesso prezzo............*._ma ho specificato che si dice nel senso e appunto_ di "assegnare una camera di categoria superiore" _o se parlo davanti a persone che possono sapere e capire il significato di _upgrade allora potrei benissimo dire Le faccio un upgrade sulla camera _


----------



## london calling

Fooler said:


> La mia formula è quella che ho scritto......_Per lo stesso prezzo le posso assegnare una camera di categoria superiore_"


Scusa, l'avevo letto, pensavo che ci fosse anche qualche altro modo per dirlo. Grazie.


----------



## Matrap

Sera!

"Upgrade" non so perché ma mi fa tanto di settore informatico/computer, mi suona così strano riferito ad una camera d'albergo...(ma se si usa si usa )

P.s.Grazie london per la difesa della lingua italiana


----------



## Fooler

Putroppo a discapito della nostra lingua, si usa (_grade _inteso come grado/categoria e _up _come superiore). Come si usa anche dire _downgrade_....insomma come dire _Le assegno una camera nei bassifondi _

Grazie LC


----------



## london calling

Fooler said:


> Putroppo a discapito della nostra lingua, si usa (_grade _inteso come grado/categoria e _up _come superiore). Come si usa anche dire _downgrade_....insomma come dire _Le assegno una camera nei bassifondi _
> 
> Grazie LC


Prego....dalle mie parti si dice anche "upgradare un componente" (anche se evitano quando sono nei paraggi, onde evitare di dovermi ricoverare!), detto comunemente _portare XXX all'ultima revisione_ dai comuni mortali.

Non dico più nulla: se parliamo anche di _downgrade_ andiamo sicuramente OT ( e probabilmente c'è già qualche thread che ne discute).


----------



## Fooler

london calling said:


> Prego....dalle mie parti si dice anche "upgradare un componente" .



Upgradare ???  Questo Si che è un orrore !!!


----------



## byrne

Hate to say it but when - after a huge showdown - I was offered an upgrade by a well known car hire company (as a sorry) and while explaining to a group of Italian friends that the company offered me a bigger better car they all said "ah, che fico, hai avuto un upgrade.." 

So _upgrade_ seems to have crossed over into everyday usage in Italian...


----------



## Fooler

byrne said:


> Hate to say it but when - after a huge showdown - I was offered an upgrade by a well known car hire company (as a sorry) and while explaining to a group of Italian friends that the company offered me a bigger better car they all said "ah, che fico, hai avuto un upgrade.."
> 
> So _upgrade_ seems to have crossed over into everyday usage in Italian...



That's right byrne ! Hotel rooms, cars and so on....make no difference. At least, they understood what _upgrade_ means


----------



## CPA

Voto per LC contro l'imbastardimento della lingua, quale che sia.


----------



## byrne

CPA said:


> Voto per LC contro l'imbastardimento della lingua, quale che sia.



Ciao CPA, votiamo tutti con LC contro è chiaro! Ma se ad una cena di venti persone (di misto estrazione sociale e culturale) faccio vari tentativi di dire "ci hanno offerto di passare alla categoria/classe superiore"  e ti senti dire da tutti i venti italiani "ah, hai avuto un _upgrade_" ti arrendi. Come ti arrendi (or turn a blind eye) quando ti senti cose come "cook the pasta until it's al dente" .


----------



## CPA

Ah, ma "al dente" definisce un concetto intraducibile per un popolo cresciuto con gli spaghetti in scatola.


----------



## danalto

byrne said:


> ... "cook the pasta until it's al dente"...


Rido. A momenti cado dalla sedia...!


----------



## ohbice

Vota a favore dell'imbastardimento delle lingue. A parte il naturale aumento dell'entropia, cosa con la quale dobbiamo fare i conti e alla quale (io personalmente) non ho nessuno strumento per oppormi, il rinnovamento si attua anche (se non soprattutto) attraverso le ibridazioni


----------

